# wine rack size vs. wood strength



## RDavidP (Mar 9, 2010)

For my first two cabinets that can be seen in my cellar thread, I used 1x12 cabinet grade pine for sides and shelves. It is held together by screws. I built these only 3 feet tall, and each cabinet can hold approx. 6 cases of wine. I didn't build any higher because I was concerned about the cabinet shelves holding the weight. Can a cabinet made from 1x12 cabinet pine built 6 feet tall be able to hold the weight of 12 cases of wine?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure on that, be very careful of knotty pine as those are the weak links to the wood.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2010)

As Wade said use a good grade of pine. Ensure the rack is well braced or fastened to the wall if you're are not sure. I used a dado blade to make cuts on all of my horizontal pieces for the uprights, then screwed it together.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2010)

I would feel safe to say that of they arent sagging at all you should be good, if you see sagging of the shelve then its not a good sign.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I think if you don't go any wider you'll be ok as they are not sagging now. If you are worrying about the screws holding the weight you could always add small braces under each shelf where they meet your end pieces.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2010)

I think 1 more inch wont hurt!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I did some quick calculations and I believe you could go 1 7/15" inches and be ok


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2010)

What you need to realize is that it's not 3/4" wood that needs to be strong, it's half that. The distance from the top of the screws to the top of the boards. When that dries out or becomes moist the strength will be compramised.

I built my first of several wine racks out of 2x4' and 3/8's plywood. I believe it's 
2' deep, 4' across with 2x4's framing the perimiter and 2 more around the 1/3rd area. It stands 5' tall with 2x4's vertically along the sides to keep the bottles from rolling off the sides. The unit has 5 shelves.I cut some spare shims to keep smaller batches from rolling as well.

I need to make individual shelves on each shelf to divide all the different kinds of wine. I'll do that after tax time. Once done I'll take some pictures and post them. This thing can be disassembled if need be, although my wife and I arn't planning on moving it.


----------



## robie (Mar 10, 2010)

You shuld be able to go another inch or two wider if:

Lots of weight on the sides where the screws enter the shelf.
I would go underneath each shelf on each end and add an unseen support that is 1" by 1" and 8" long. I would center it front to back and screw it in. They won't show. Could even use metal angle iron brackets if you want.

It wouldn't touch the bottles and would give better support. 

What would it cost to have a shelf break loose, then tip forward and dump all those bottles on the floor?


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

The shelves won't bow. The bottles are fully distributed over the length of the shelf. One of those shelves, that long, placed between two cinder blocks and stood on by a (sizable) grown man will likely not even bow.

If you had used particle board, the same size shelf would be "grinning" at you is six months.


----------

